# Chem Tech any good ?



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi guys ive been offered Chem Tech for a good price but I have no knowledge of the lab has anyone used it or have any experience with this lab ?

Is it any good ?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone ??


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, didnt do very well at all.

Theres a reason its cheap


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I used their t400 a few years ago and it was sh1t


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok cheers guys my mate got a shed load and offered me some cheap guess I will politely turn down the offer lol.


----------



## Ray1981 (May 2, 2014)

Hi mate, I've had them before decent enough stuff not the strongest like


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

got there dbol a while back, total crap mate


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Ginger Ben said:


> I used their t400 a few years ago and it was sh1t


 Chem Tech is a different Lab from the one that was around a few years back, been around only last 2 months from what i've seen and heard.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

is this different to chem tech pharmaceuticals?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Hi guys ive been offered Chem Tech for a good price but I have no knowledge of the lab has anyone used it or have any experience with this lab ?
> 
> Is it any good ?


My brother is currently using a couple of their products (I mentioned this on another thread) He's happy with the results and is up in weight already, I will be using their Mast for my cutting cycle based on the lab tests on wednos. http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/index/page:5 their Anavar, Clomid,Proviron and Nolvasex have also come back as containing the correct compounds also.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> is this different to chem tech pharmaceuticals?


Different to the lab that was known as chem tech Pharmaceuticals a few years back, they have only been up and running the last 2 months.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Nicked this pic from a site that stocks it.

As said above completely different to the other chemtech and this one is bang on.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

DiamondDixie said:


> Nicked this pic from a site that stocks it.
> 
> As said above completely different to the other chemtech and this one is bang on.
> 
> View attachment 154811


Looks like a dream i had last night lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Nicked this pic from a site that stocks it.
> 
> As said above completely different to the other chemtech and this one is bang on.
> 
> View attachment 154811


 :drool:

Nothing like chem tech pharmaceuticals i used a couple years ago.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

No completely Unrelated proabably would of been helpful if they used a new name but The lab tests are all coming back on wednos as containing the correct compounds so its a good innitial sign from them lets just hope they keep this level of quality up.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Nicked this pic from a site that stocks it.
> 
> As said above completely different to the other chemtech and this one is bang on.
> 
> View attachment 154811


You just made me cum in my pants


----------



## Shizzybizzle (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol the chemtech you guys are talking about is years old , this lab been about for 3 month maybe bit more

I'm on super bulk 600 and tren e 2ml of each per week and I'm finding it spot on , I also did tren a for first few weeks to kick start course and it's the first time I've had tren cough


----------



## Shizzybizzle (Mar 2, 2014)

http://chem-techlabs.com

That's the website I get from direct


----------



## Patch33 (Oct 31, 2018)

I've used the prop and deca for a 16 week cycle and it was spot on tbh. Awesome results added with a good diet with gradual gains & minimal side effects.

Needed to switch it up so after pct ive just moved onto the onerip for my next cycle added with anastrazole & chemtech lab anavar 50mg (for the 1st & 3rd month).... ive also added hygetropin to the mix at 0.5 a day so should see some great results by the end of this cycle.

I will definitely switch back to the prop and deca after this cycle and continue with the hygetropin through the next cycle.

Will keep you posted


----------

